# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  корпус micro atx !!!

## aspeed

народ, я подобрал класного вида корпус, DeskTop GMC AVC-S1 Black microATX но проблема с блоком питания, есть ли под него бп 600-650 ват? просто хотел в него core2  запихнуть...

----------


## yura2603

> народ, я подобрал класного вида корпус, DeskTop GMC AVC-S1 Black microATX но проблема с блоком питания, есть ли под него бп 600-650 ват? просто хотел в него core2  запихнуть...


если есть деньги то возьми термалтек, не пожалеешь, он сам себя тестит перед запуском, если интересно вот ссылка
http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=49:6411-6

----------

